

Next version of Windows not coming in 2012 - mbreese
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/05/microsoft-backtracks-on-ceo-ballmers-statement-that-windows-8-is-due-in-2012.html

======
Tangurena
Microsoft has said that the VB6 run-times will not be distributed with any
newer version of Windows. So this means that companies which still distribute
VB6 based apps have a little more time to get them ported to .NET or some
other newer framework.

------
megamark16
In other news, three new versions of Ubuntu Linux expected between now and the
end of 2012.

~~~
abredow
Don't forget approximately 34 versions of Chrome and Firefox :)

